# Interesting Gtalk Issue...



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Alright here is the scenario... My friend and I both have the phone and PC client. I close my PC client when I'm not home cause most of the time it won't go to my phone if I don't. Well even with it closed I don't get some messages from my friend with Gtalk, but on the PC client I get them all.... I am lost...


----------



## skyroket (Oct 26, 2011)

Mine has been hit and miss with this issue. Lately it has been acting great, but I've been on wifi the majority of the time. I think it really bugs out when you're switching data connections (IP addresses, as far as it's concerned) often. I have not been closing my PC client. I have the web version open most of the time, but I did install the desktop client and will probably use that as primary now that I am not doing video chat from my computer anymore (upgraded from laptop that had a camera built in). I think it's great if they could just get it working to send all messages (including your own replies) to all devices you're logged into. Talk about being connected! It's just not consistent enough.

I've had serious trouble with voice chat, and don't even get me started on video chat. Why the fudge won't they enable that over 4G? There's plenty of bandwidth there. Am I missing something? It only works on wifi, as far as I can tell. Come on, this is not 1994.

shit fudge Female Dog LOL profanity filter....


----------

